# けっこうです



## lammn

When I was in Okinawa last month, I tried to use my very limited knowledge of Japanese to communicate with the local people. In a tourist centre, one Japanese hawker who are selling pipes approached me and told me to try playing it. I think he didn't know I can speak a little bit Japanese because he spoke to me in half English and half Japanese, like 「トライ」. Since I have no intention to buy pipes, I didn't want to try it. But he kept persuading me to try. I didn't want to waste my time (and his time) and so I had to say something to refuse him. Here is what I have said:



> けっこうです。


 
Then I left. When I was at about 20 feet's distance from him, I overheard him repeating what I have just said to him to another hawker: 「けっこうです。」

My question is: Did I say something that is offensive to him? 
Also, if I wanted to say "No, thanks, that's enough", should I say けっこうです or something else?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
It might be offensive, because your expression is perfect, formal answer.
It might be too perfect to refuse, which might be offensive.
Socially very high rank person, such as a princess, would use けっこうです, when she refuses.
The hawker might have felt that you were snobbish.

In such a case, I would recommend you to use "いいです" or "いやー、いいです”。
”いいです”　might have two meaning, both affirmative and negative.
So you have to say it with the gesture of refusing.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I don't say anything in that situation, I show my will only by gesture, waving right hand from right to left and vice verser and go out.  Many other elder japanese seems to be the same.
Maybe your looks are similar to Japanese, there is a possibility that your 'けっこうです' word have made assaultive atmosphere.
Some japanese are not accustumed to definite denial.


----------



## Taro Ultra

I think only 'けっこうです' can be offensive sometimes.
The best way to refuse something, you can say,
ごめんなさい、それいりません。 or  すみませんが、けっこうです。
In this case, ごめんなさい or すみません makes the situation more soft and smooth.
This is not apology, it's a kind of politeness or consideration.


----------



## lammn

Oh, My God! I have said something offensive. 

Are there cases when the use of けっこうです not offensive or snobbish?


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, there's plenty. Some dealing if it is acceptable to do such and such.

If you'll excuse my weak Japanese skills......

Examples:

"dochira no hi demo kekko desu" (Either day is fine)

"tabako o sutte mo yoroshii desu ka?" (Is it alright if I smoke). "Ee, kekko desu to mo" (It's ok to do so).

Also, you probably know this already but "kekko or kekko desu" by itself can also mean splendid and the like.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
this '結構です' word is an ambiguous word. Originally this means 'very good' or 'I'll OK', but this is also used as 'No, thanks' or 'I don't want'.
Sometimes evil businessman visits homes recommending 'How about this ultra Engilish conversation set? or 'How about to refresh your house'. If we say 結構です　as a meaning of refusal, the evil businessman analyse that you agreed and do service and request huge amount of money. You will be difficult to refuse to pay money if he has a connection to mafia groups. You need to know there are some problems in 結構です word using in special situations.


----------



## lammn

kuuzoku said:


> Examples:
> 
> "dochira no hi demo kekko desu" (Either day is fine)
> 
> "tabako o sutte mo yoroshii desu ka?" (Is it alright if I smoke). "Ee, kekko desu to mo" (It's ok to do so).


 
Hello Kuuzoku,
Thank you very much for your examples! 

If I'm not mistaken, in the examples you given, the speaker is doing a favor to the listener, and that's why the use of "kekko" does not sound condescending.



mikun said:


> Hi,
> this '結構です' word is an ambiguous word. Originally this means 'very good' or 'I'll OK', but this is also used as 'No, thanks' or 'I don't want'.
> Sometimes evil businessman visits homes recommending 'How about this ultra Engilish conversation set? or 'How about to refresh your house'. If we say 結構です　as a meaning of refusal, the evil businessman analyse that you agreed and do service and request huge amount of money. You will be difficult to refuse to pay money if he has a connection to mafia groups. You need to know there are some problems in 結構です word using in special situations.


 
Hi Mikun,

It's difficult for me to comprehend if 結構です can mean both acceptance (as in your example) or refusal (as in my example).


----------



## kuuzoku

I think the best way to tell is context.


----------



## Flaminius

lammn said:


> It's difficult for me to comprehend if 結構です can mean both acceptance (as in your example) or refusal (as in my example).


If someone walks away after saying けっこうです, they probably mean refusal.  

けっこうです in sense of refusal started out as a very gentle, "I am fine without what you are offering to do" or "I don't need it."  The tone, however, can change it to a cutting statement, "I cannot be bothered to have you do."


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> If someone walks away after saying けっこうです, they probably mean refusal.


 
Okay, I got it. Thanks! 



Flaminius said:


> けっこうです in sense of refusal started out as a very gentle, "I am fine without what you are offering to do" or "I don't need it." The tone, however, can change it to a cutting statement, "I cannot be bothered to have you do."


 
I did think that けっこうです is a very gentle statement until other forum members told me it could be offensive or snobbish .

Perhaps one needs to judge from the_ tone_ and _facial expression_ of the speaker to determine whether it is a gentle refusal or a strong refusal?


----------



## Flaminius

Compared with another soft-pedalling refusal いいです, けっこうです is more formal and businesslike.  [The former used in commercial talks comes across very rude.]

Maybe the hawker you spoke to assumed a more relaxed setting when you answered them in a higher speech level.


----------



## kuuzoku

I don't know if this helps, but I sometimes think of it as the English slang, "I'm good" refusal wise.

(e.g. Ya want some juice? Nah, I'm good.)


----------



## lammn

Flaminius said:


> Compared with another soft-pedalling refusal いいです, けっこうです is more formal and businesslike. [The former used in commercial talks comes across very rude.]
> 
> Maybe the hawker you spoke to assumed a more relaxed setting when you answered them in a higher speech level.


 
Thank you very much for your elaborations, Flam!
I think I understand the differences now.

I also understand why the hawker shut up and looked unhappy after I made the statement.



kuuzoku said:


> I don't know if this helps, but I sometimes think of it as the English slang, "I'm good" refusal wise.
> 
> (e.g. Ya want some juice? Nah, I'm good.)


 
Hi Kuuzoku,

Could you tell me what kind of tone the English phrase "I'm good" carries?


----------



## kuuzoku

"I'm good" would be a very casual way to say "No, thanks," but after RE-reading the posts it wouldn't match the more formal "kekko desu." My mistake.


----------

